# Reign - A Transformative Story by The Craftsman



## TheCraftsman (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey there, for all lovers of transformation and fantasy I have written my first ever long story featuring eight chapters of medieval transformation goodness! All sorts of men becoming orcs, satyr, inanimate clothing, knights, and more! 

I hope you enjoy it and you're free to get it here: thecraftsman.itch.io: Reign by The Craftsman


----------



## reptile logic (Aug 12, 2017)

I clicked. 12,500 words for 5USD? Damn, either I am asking way too little for my work or... Good luck.


----------



## TheCraftsman (Aug 13, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> I clicked. 12,500 words for 5USD? Damn, either I am asking way too little for my work or... Good luck.



Hey there! This is the first time that I've ever really done anything like this or posted my work up and set a price on it. I have asked others about the pricing and they told me it was a good price. Do you think I should put it down lower? Like I said, I haven't had much or any experience in this field.


----------



## reptile logic (Aug 14, 2017)

I am by no means an expert in the field of writing or marketing of literature. I just know that, for that price or less, one can buy Kindle and other e-books of around 100,000 words or so . If you find that you can sell your work for your current asking price, more power to you.


----------



## TheCraftsman (Aug 14, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> I am by no means an expert in the field of writing or marketing of literature. I just know that, for that price or less, one can buy Kindle and other e-books of around 100,000 words or so . If you find that you can sell your work for your current asking price, more power to you.



Fair enough, I did do more research and feel bad about the pricing so I've knocked it down a bit.


----------

